# iso Snowrator



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone selling a good working Snowrator with 48" plow, in Michigan? Don't really need to have a spreader or any other options.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Isn’t Weingartz have a couple still?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

grf_1000 said:


> Anyone selling a good working Snowrator with 48" plow, in Michigan? Don't really need to have a spreader or any other options.


If your willing to travel there's an original orange snorator for sale in Bloomington, IL


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> If your willing to travel there's an original orange snorator for sale in Bloomington, IL


And South Bend...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2574048072897747/


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And South Bend...


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2574048072897747/


Hey it's in Normal... Lol! He upgraded to a Ventrac....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey it's in Normal...


Same difference


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey it's in Normal... Lol! He upgraded to a Ventrac....


He'll likely be sorry.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

that ones no good it’s only for summer use...


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i have no use for one during the summer. Thats why i was looking for a good used one.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

All snow removal equipment works great in August


----------



## Firstgreen (Feb 18, 2021)

grf_1000 said:


> Anyone selling a good working Snowrator with 48" plow, in Michigan? Don't really need to have a spreader or any other options.


Have one in Franklin park I'll


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i am still looking for another Snowrator in good condtion.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Found one, can delete this thread.


----------

